# Joe Rogan taps out (video)



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 8, 2006)

And I thought his ringside commentary was annoying.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jun 8, 2006)

xvcff


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2006)

What can anybody say
Terry


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dude, stick to Fear Factor.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 10, 2006)

I would tap out too if Andy Dick was on me like that. LOL!


----------

